# Nate Robinson - Contract Update



## USSKittyHawk

> Nate Robinson(notes) is close to signing a one-year, $5 million contract with the New York Knicks, a source with knowledge of the talks said Saturday. The deal is expected to be finalized early this week.
> 
> Robinson, a restricted free agent, was courted by Greek team Olympiakos. He averaged a career-best 17.2 points and 4.1 assists in 74 games with the Knicks last season. New York, which nearly traded Robinson to Sacramento midway through the season, is trying to preserve as much salary-cap room as possible for the 2010 free-agent class.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-freeagentbuzz072509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Kiyaman

*Nate Robinson and David Lee*

*I could be wrong....*but I still feel that the Knicks new regime inhereted 4 to 5 young *"Keeper-Players"* in David Lee, Balkman, Chandler, Collins, and Nate Robinson, that the new-regime should've kept throughout there first four rebuilding years (2012) on the team. Especially if the future plan was to go out to get two-star scorers for the team. 

The Knicks main concern on July 1st 2009, were to resign Nate Robinson & David Lee to a 4 to 6 year contract. But somehow throughout the new-regime first 12 months on the job the new-regime actions and player communication has lost the Knick-Players trust and loyalty to wanting to be a Knick-player for long term. I am sure we will witness all the Knick-Players reaction of LUV towards the new-regime in the first 25 games of the 2009-10 regular season. 
I see PG-Duhon having a great season to sign up with the next team in the 2010 season. 

*"Every player will be starting off with a clean-slate...."*will never be taken as the truth by any Knick-Player in the future when said by this Knick new-regime. Players will demand $$$ or a no-trade clause in their Knick contract in 2010...


----------



## alphaorange

*Yes, you are wron*

1) Balkman barely got off the bench when the games really meant something
2) Collins?..Not sure yet
3) Nate has a value as a spark off the bench but not for the money he was seeking

4) Any offer must be AT LEAST two years (re Lee)


----------



## Kiyaman

*Re: Yes, you are wron*



alphaorange said:


> 1) Balkman barely got off the bench when the games really meant something
> 2) Collins?..Not sure yet
> 3) Nate has a value as a spark off the bench but not for the money he was seeking
> 
> 4) Any offer must be AT LEAST two years (re Lee)



*I'm glad u did'nt include Chandler.....*b/c he sure could've use Balkman & Collins defensive talents on court with him this past season. 

Walsh 2010 plan did not come with resigning any players untill the 2010 offseason. u should know that. 
So Nate & Lee were actually fired the day Walsh was hired, so why not get something out of the deal.


----------



## alphaorange

*If he signs them to one year deals....*

he can use their "bird rights" to exceed the cap, even if he signs FAs. There are certain cap holds, etc, and I am not sure just what they are, but a one year deal with the Knicks is the absolute best way for NY to proceed if they want FAs and Lee/Nate.


----------



## Kiyaman

*Re: If he signs them to one year deals....*



alphaorange said:


> he can use their "bird rights" to exceed the cap, even if he signs FAs. There are certain cap holds, etc, and I am not sure just what they are, but a one year deal with the Knicks is the absolute best way for NY to proceed if they want FAs and Lee/Nate.



The way it looks....Nate & Lee will be here next season. I doubt they will resign as an unrestricted FA.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

*Re: If he signs them to one year deals....*



alphaorange said:


> he can use their "bird rights" to exceed the cap, even if he signs FAs. There are certain cap holds, etc, and I am not sure just what they are, but a one year deal with the Knicks is the absolute best way for NY to proceed if they want FAs and Lee/Nate.


If they are in fact signed to one year deals, the salary counts toward the cap until they are signed again or until the Knicks waive their bird rights. Signing either player for one year only is only beneficial if their salaries are looooooooooooooow.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

> Nate Robinson wants to remain a Knick, even though the team appears to be looking at several alternatives to having him return as the third guard in Mike D'Antoni's rotation. Robinson was present for a phone conversation with his agents and Donnie Walsh on Wednesday and understands that the Knicks are in hot pursuit of restricted free agent Ramon Sessions.
> 
> And if the Knicks land Sessions -- it seems inevitable -- than Robinson is aware he would likely be the odd man out in the equation.
> 
> One of Robinson's confidants told me that the popular 5-9 guard "made it clear to Donnie and the organization that he wants to be there" and that his stance right now is to "wait patiently while they sort through whatever they need to."
> 
> Robinson doesn't sound ready to push that angle yet, though when the time comes he may have an easier time finding a S&T deal because his asking price is considerably lower than Lee's number.
> 
> He's showing some serious loyalty here and he's also showing a lot of humility. You would think after seeing the team court Jason Kidd and Andre Miller, invite Jamaal Tinsley in for a visit, put in a waiver bid for Jason Williams and bring him in for a workout and then target another restricted free agent in Sessions, that Robinson, who has yet to get an offer from the Knicks, would have good reason to feel jilted and prefer to go where he was wanted. But Robinson maintains his preference is to stay in New York, with the Knicks, in the system that helped him produce a career-best season.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/the-knicks-fix-1.812055


----------



## Kiyaman

Nate Robinson quiet patience is reminding me of ex-Knick Charlie Ward. 
Sitting-back every offseason while the New York Sports Writers put him in every Knick trade. 

*So far it looks like Nate & Lee will be here next season, it also looks like it may-be their last season as a Knick too.* 

It dont look like any team in the league will "try" to sign either of the restricted FA, the two players were the Knicks MVP last season, becoming an important part of the neucleus of winning 32 games rather than 16 games with just a 6-man rotation. NBA teams know the Knicks want something in return for their restricted FA. Letting them walk to the next team as if they are unrestricted FA wont look good for the Knicks new regime unless the next team over pay them. 

The Knicks will let the two restricted FA search the market all offseason....knowing they both will report to the Knicks training-camp on the first day, like Varegao and Ben Gordon did. 

Two years ago, I seen Nate & Lee being Knicks four years after the firing of Isiah Thomas. But then again, I also thought Trevor Ariza would out last Isiah as a Knick too. *SHUUUT-HAPPENS...*


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Once again, if Nate Robinson really wants to remain a Knick, the best thing he could do right now is take that one year offer from Greece. The Knicks get to keep his bird rights and his restricted free agent status and lock his salary in at the relatively low value of the qualifying offer which is $2,911,077. They could then sign him next season after they've attacked the free agent market and exceeded the cap to whatever offer they'd like. In addition to that, going to Europe might actually give him an idea of how a point guard is supposed to play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

> This much is said to be certain: Nate Robinson will play for the New York Knicks this season. "Yes, I'm 100 percent sure of that,'' his agent, Aaron Goodwin, said Tuesday in an interview with FanHouse. "Where else is he going to go?''


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/09/15/nate-robinsons-agent-calls-it-100-percent-he-will-return-to-n/


----------



## Krstic All-Star

> "Where else is he going to go?''


Ouch


----------



## Truknicksfan

Lmao this is funny. No one wants this guy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ That's sad, I wonder if this will humble him?


----------



## c_dog

didn't he get a huge contract offer from a team in europe? it was the same deal they offered iverson, something around 10mil per season for 2 years unless i remembered wrong.


----------



## Kiyaman

*Cut it out....*Nate Robinson accepted the Knicks "Q.O" the second week of July. letting everyone know he was staying in New York. 
Nate's wife was pregnant with his 3rd child in July, and she looked like the only place she would be going is to the Hospital. 

I will say it for the millionth time....what is the hold-up with Walsh? Nate should've been signed a couple of weeks after he accepted the QO...


----------



## Diable

It seems pretty clear that D'Antoni and Walsh don't really want Robinson.You have to assume that they believe he does more harm than good.Really when Robinson isn't hitting the jumper he's just a bad basketball player.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> ^ That's sad, I wonder if this will humble him?


Sadly, I dont think anything can humble this guy. Which is part of his problem as a person and basketball player.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> The Knicks appear to have come to terms with at least one of their two restricted free agents less than a week before training camp opens in Saratoga.
> 
> Nate Robinson has accepted a one-year contract offer, a source told Newsday Wednesday morning. The contract is for more than Robinson's qualifying offer of $2.9 million and will include performance bonuses. Because it is a one-year deal, Robinson has a right to veto any trade.
> 
> An agreement is in place, but the deal is not officially completed and will not be announced until Thursday at the earliest, the source said.
> 
> The 5-9 Robinson, who averaged a career-best 17.2 points per game last season and saw his popularity rise around the NBA after he captured his second Slam Dunk title, told Knicks president Donnie Walsh that he wanted to remain in New York and had no interest in seeking offer sheets from other teams. As a restricted free agent, the Knicks would have had seven days to match any offer made to Robinson.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...sign-nate-robinson-to-one-year-deal-1.1468483

Eh whatever. Really didnt want him back in our clubhouse but whatever.


----------



## Da Grinch

the nate situation to me is humorous.

here you have a guy who is loyal , wants to be a knick and donnie leaves him hanging all summer and goes after any player under 6'5 player with a pulse from j-kidd to sessions to j-williams to even gabe pruit.

and on the other (david lee) who gave out all sorts of outrageous salary demands, seeked out any sign and trade offer possible just as long as he got his money and openly questioned the knicks and claimed he was frustrated with them and felt disrespected by the process.

and really you can split hairs about who is a better player but on a good team both would be 6th men and depending on team needs and style of play either could be considered the better player.


all for something in which in all reality neither player should be in the team's long term plans.


----------



## ChosenFEW

I dont understand the hate for nate.

bonehead and all the guy still has game. not every player in the league has the complete package. you just have to take the good with the bad. its up to the people who run the team to mix and match players to complement each other.

nate is a pretty good 6th man. as long as he commands 6th man salary and not 10 mill per season


----------



## roux

ChosenFEW said:


> I dont understand the hate for nate.
> 
> bonehead and all the guy still has game. not every player in the league has the complete package. you just have to take the good with the bad. its up to the people who run the team to mix and match players to complement each other.
> 
> nate is a pretty good 6th man. as long as he commands 6th man salary and not 10 mill per season


he did ruin a dunk contest, that didnt do much for his popularity


----------



## ChosenFEW

roux2dope said:


> he did ruin a dunk contest, that didnt do much for his popularity



since when do people care about the dunk contest?


it hasn't been anything special since vince carter.... and before that it wasn't anything special either lol


----------



## roux

ChosenFEW said:


> since when do people care about the dunk contest?
> 
> 
> it hasn't been anything special since vince carter.... and before that it wasn't anything special either lol


I was messing around to an extent, honestly its probably because he is a Knick, and alot of people just dont like anything associated with NY sports and will find reasons to crush a Yankee or Giant or Knick etc... when given the chance


----------



## ChosenFEW

now that you say that, I cant wait for the knicks to finally have a winning basketball team. you will definitely see a shift in the "equilibrium" over here at basketballforum.

and as soon as we do get a good team you damn well know we are going to spend the money to keep them together.


----------



## roux

ChosenFEW said:


> now that you say that, I cant wait for the knicks to finally have a winning basketball team. you will definitely see a shift in the "equilibrium" over here at basketballforum.
> 
> and as soon as we do get a good team you damn well know we are going to spend the money to keep them together.


its been the yankees blueprint for 13 years.. the knicks dont care about the cap or the luxury tax, they are primed to become the NBA's "yankees"


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Chris Duhon...Nate Robinson...Gabe Pruitt
SG: Wilson Chandler...Larry Hughes...Toney Douglas
SF: Danilo Gallinari...Jared Jeffries
PF: Al Harrington...Jordan Hill
C: David Lee...Darko Milicic...Eddy Curry

It'll be a better team than last year, so they could grab that 8th seed.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

There was no other choice, the Session plan collapsed. I hope Nate has a good season, and hopefully this off season experience will humble him a bit.


----------



## alphaorange

*What Session's plan?*

They never made an offer. They were interested and it never went further. It was a "plan" only in your mind.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*more bs....*

They never made an offer because they didn't want to go over the cap, but it's clear as day Walsh wanted him in the first place and if they could have moved more salary they would of. He even contacted the man's agent and told him if he has the cap he wants the get something done. Never in my post that I said he made an _actual offer_, read the papers once in while. Walsh wanted the guy, and that was the plan, we couldn't move anyone so the plan did not work. You always want to say something just to be saying it, and try to throw some insult in the mix, it's your same old tired mo, it's old.


----------



## alphaorange

*I do read the papers*

And unlike you, I actually comprehend what I read. I know they liked him but he wasn't a priority and THAT is obvious. If he was part of a plan he would have been a priority. I can throw the insults right back at you too, if you wish. Of course, I'll have to dumb them down a bit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The same old and tired posting I guess that's the only way you can _act _tough is over the internet.


----------



## alphaorange

*Acting tough?*

You are really screwed up. What act gets tired is you and Kiyaman posting all your constant negative drivel. Have you ever spent much time around people that complain about everything all the time? Its pretty aggravating. NOBODY gravitates to that. Although it's not actually part of your responsibilities as a moderator, it might be nice if you could actually encourage people to post here by making it an enjoyable experience. No doubt I have had my run-ins with other posters but I still manage to engage them regularly. The attitude you two post with here has gotten beyond old, negative, and predictable hate filled diatribe.

Its a new season, with changes on the roster, and a healthy draft pick from last year. We are still on track with Walsh's plan. Good luck.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Acting tough?*

Edit: Not going to waste my time with the foolishness.


----------



## ChosenFEW

you know what they say, winning solves all problems....

lets go knicks!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ Pretty much.....folks don't see that though.


----------

